# Carta di soggiorno o permesso di soggiorno



## dudette.et.jules

Once again, a question arises about staying in Italy legally.

I have scoured the forum and still not come up with the answer to my question, though I did have many other things clarified in the mean time! (thanks all past posters!)

I am American, my Husband is French. We live in Pescara, Italy. He has been a resident since 2006, but we were married in New York in April 2015 and I have only just joined him in Abruzzo at the end of September.

I have registered my stay and our cohabitation at the questura and acquired all necessary documents(so I think...), and am just waiting on a translation and certification of our marriage license before I head back to the questura.

I am filling out the forms necessary now, but am a little bit confused as to which document I should be applying for, is it the Carta di soggiorno or permesso di soggiorno? Can someone tell me the specific difference between the two? 

Any extra tidbits would be welcomed as well, including a timeline for how all of this will go down once I submit!

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## BBCWatcher

dudette.et.jules said:


> .... am a little bit confused as to which document I should be applying for, is it the Carta di soggiorno or permesso di soggiorno?


Apply for the CdS, but don't be surprised if you're issued a PdS.



> Can someone tell me the specific difference between the two?


The PdS has a shorter term and requires more renewals.


----------



## dudette.et.jules

You are the best @BBCWatcher !! Thanks so much for your quick reply and all of your additional info posted about the process, it has helped immensely! 

Cheers!


----------

